# is nos safe for my new car i have a 2004 sentra ser and dont no how much to put in it



## Heath Burge (Jan 12, 2005)

my buddy is hooking the nos lines and all that good stuff he told me in my car we should prob go with a 50 shot in it. is it ok to run that or can i go a lil more in my car sentra ser 2004.


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

Heath Burge said:


> my buddy is hooking the nos lines and all that good stuff he told me in my car we should prob go with a 50 shot in it. is it ok to run that or can i go a lil more in my car sentra ser 2004.


i really cant tell you how much NITROUS to hook up, but say goodbye to any warrenty you had left... that engine is not known for its internals... you may want to look into the forced induction forum...


----------



## Heath Burge (Jan 12, 2005)

racingfury said:


> i really cant tell you how much NITROUS to hook up, but say goodbye to any warrenty you had left... that engine is not known for its internals... you may want to look into the forced induction forum...


thx i talked to the guys where i got my car they told me before they work on my car i would have to take out the part the made the car go wrong. so they told me its ok to put stuff into it but take it out if u blow something up. its 10 year or 100,000mil war


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Heath Burge said:


> thx i talked to the guys where i got my car they told me before they work on my car i would have to take out the part the made the car go wrong. so they told me its ok to put stuff into it but take it out if u blow something up. its 10 year or 100,000mil war


well, if they see that the damage was obviously caused by boost or Nitrous, and neither of those parts are on your car, they are going to be a bit suspicious...


----------



## Heath Burge (Jan 12, 2005)

BlankgazeX said:


> well, if they see that the damage was obviously caused by boost or Nitrous, and neither of those parts are on your car, they are going to be a bit suspicious...



what would u guys do that is safe and will get the hp up a bit. i have it looking nice i get a pic up as soon as i can but i have not put anything under the hood yet. but i just wana no what u guys think is safe to put in w/o hurting anything


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Heath Burge said:


> what would u guys do that is safe and will get the hp up a bit. i have it looking nice i get a pic up as soon as i can but i have not put anything under the hood yet. but i just wana no what u guys think is safe to put in w/o hurting anything


if youre careful, and dont go nuts, your car can handle boost.. got to the forced induction forum and ask aroud... personally on the ser i would go with headers intake exhaust, pully motormounts, not necessarily in that order... that car is pretty quick on its feet as it is... the qr2.5 and b15 sections are a big help for things like this, you should sniff around in there...


----------



## Heath Burge (Jan 12, 2005)

BlankgazeX said:


> if youre careful, and dont go nuts, your car can handle boost.. got to the forced induction forum and ask aroud... personally on the ser i would go with headers intake exhaust, pully motormounts, not necessarily in that order... that car is pretty quick on its feet as it is... the qr2.4 and b15 sections are a big help for things like this, you should sniff around in there...


Thx alot blankgazex for the help i hae the exhaust but thats all i have really done to it.thx lots i keep u updated with what i have done


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Most people with your car are running NX wet kits with 50 shot nozzles. Some are running higher, but I would run the 50 shot for a while first if you do go NO2.
NO2 is like hookers IMO. They look really cheap and fun but could have nasty consequences. I personally haven't tried either 
Your car fully bolted with an SAFC should yeild over it's factory crank rating.
And once you have the SAFC (or some fuel tuning, which you would do after IHE) you can run NO2 a little safer if it's still not enough 
If you have an exhaust go for a header next and you'll feel it on the butt dyno. I would get the NISMO if I were feeling rich and HotShot if I weren't. Then I'd get the NISMO or AEM CAI. There's more avail when you start searching around. Motor mounts are inexpensive too.
Here's a shop that could answer all your questions and then hook you up with competitive prices www.powertechimports.com It's in Canada but does teh magority of it's sales in US.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

put a 65 shot on it. i had that on my 1.6 and it handled it all day long


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Heath Burge said:


> my buddy is hooking the nos lines and all that good stuff he told me in my car we should prob go with a 50 shot in it. is it ok to run that or can i go a lil more in my car sentra ser 2004.


Their are people doing 75 shots occasionally with no problem. They are fully bolted on. Tell me your car is not stock?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Heath. Do this:

1) Don't listen to your buddy. He doesn't know a thing about your car
2) Spend some time researching about your car before throwing any odd nitrous kit on it.
3) Spend the money wisely. Research nitrous kits and features and make your decision based on the research you've done.
4) Always spend the money.......going cheap will cause problems


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

also, if you have a 2004 SER, that means you have an automatic transmission, right?


----------



## Heath Burge (Jan 12, 2005)

chimmike said:


> also, if you have a 2004 SER, that means you have an automatic transmission, right?



yes its automatic not the spec v


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

that could be a complication...our autos are not that strong. i cant say for sure one way or another though since ive never ran N2O on my auto.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Seems like the new engines are pretty weak, I wouldn't put anything on it til you can figure out how to build it up internally, first.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

50 shot is fine for 3-4 bottles on these small motors then up grade your clutch for a "track 75-100shot". I'm not sure how long the tranny will hold-up in an auto. If you just wanna drag the car then take out the springs in the accumulators and the auto will slam each gear. ("Don't drive to the tack like that") 

:givebeer: Drunken


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I would NEVER EVER EVER run higher than a 75 shot on a stock QR25. Please PLEASE Don't EVER suggest something like that again.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

You really don't think the motor will hold a 100 shot a few times at the track?

I'm thinking he has all bolt-ons for max velocity, but are you suggesting he would need internal work?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a 100shot is a LOT more likely to blow the internals on a QR25.

we're not talking SR20 here...get it straight. Besides the fact he's got an auto tranny, a 100shot could likely eat the crap out of it.

just because of the fact he has an auto tranny. I'd say don't do anything to the engine before modding the tranny.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ittamaticstatic said:


> You really don't think the motor will hold a 100 shot a few times at the track?
> 
> I'm thinking he has all bolt-ons for max velocity, but are you suggesting he would need internal work?


Ive heard of a guy blowing his engine although I forget what part. IIRC he used a 100 shot. Most guys use a 35-50 shot, some do 75. 75 occasionally seems safe but not any higher. All of these were on a 6 speed Spec. The guys who run without a problem know what they are doing. As a start, you CANNOT run N2O on our stock platinum tipped plugs, you must go Irridium and 1 step colder.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd nver use iridium on nitrous. Use copper. it fouls the plugs too fast to waste the money on iridiums.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I ran a 50 shot for awhile, and all i had to do was upgrade the clutch after 3 or 4 bottles. i've ran a 75 shot a few times and had no problems. as a matter of fact, after running the 75 shot for the first time, it broke in my rings completely.My compression went From 190; 190; 195; 195psi to 195; 195 ;200; 200psi 

I was never thinking about an sr20 I'm actually more partial to the qr and ka motors. theres no replacement for displacement. After owneing a b-14 I am still happy. Although the fact is still were talking auto tranny and yeah he would probably hurt his torque converter with a lot of nitrous. touche


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Automatic + QR + Nitrous = No Way for me.


----------

